# A Few of the Awards From the St Paul Winter Carnival Orchid Show



## paphreek (Jan 28, 2013)

Our Deerwood Orchids display






Plants that received AOS awards

Paph Barb Hella 'Sun's Glow' AM/AOS, CCM/AOS





Paph Marie Ann 'Deerwood' HCC/AOS





Paph URG1 (Garibaldi x fairrieanum) 'Deerwood' HCC/AOS


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2013)

Great display, Ross. Congrats on all the ribbons and awards.


----------



## Carkin (Jan 28, 2013)

Lovely display! I adore the Marie Ann!!!


----------



## abax (Jan 29, 2013)

If you'll just box all those plants up and send me a bill, I'd be ever so
happy. Nobody comes to KY *whine*

The 'Sun's Glow' is magnificent! It really does glow.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations Ross !!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hera (Jan 29, 2013)

Super! I can feel my wallet getting lighter.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's closeups of a few of the Paphs


----------



## paphreek (Jan 29, 2013)

Drorchid should have some pics of very impressive slippers from the Orchids, Limited display shortly


----------



## jblanford (Jan 29, 2013)

WOW!! Ross that is an "AWESOME" display, THANKS... Jim.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 29, 2013)

Is the Little Bright Eyes the same one as last year here?
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24645

Interesting how the pink comes out of the brown and green of the Mary Zdilla cross (but then, there is pink in the tyke?).


----------



## fibre (Jan 29, 2013)

Great flowers, Ross!
Thanks for sharing! 

I'm missing your posts about your breeding ideas. So I often have to remeber the headline of one of your threads: '_What do you get when you cross a Chihuahua with a St. Bernard?_'


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 29, 2013)

Ross, also, won best of class (paph/phrag) for his barb hella. It was very impressive up close.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful display and blooms! I'm glad that Orchid Inn gets to come to our show. Feel sorry for you abax!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 29, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Is the Little Bright Eyes the same one as last year here?
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24645
> 
> Interesting how the pink comes out of the brown and green of the Mary Zdilla cross (but then, there is pink in the tyke?).



No, this is a different one that has similar intensity of color. Some have been a little darker, and one was more white.





Here's one in between the other two on color


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 29, 2013)

Those are some beauties, Ross. Just lovely. You guys should be proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2013)

I still love that bottom Mary Z. x niveum!!!


----------



## chrismende (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice Ross!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismende (Jan 30, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I still love that bottom Mary Z. x niveum!!!



I love that one too! The pink is really great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful, all of them! My favourite is the Mary Zdilla x (charlesworthii x Mem George Benedict)...


----------



## paphreek (Jan 30, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Is the Little Bright Eyes the same one as last year here?
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24645
> 
> Interesting how the pink comes out of the brown and green of the Mary Zdilla cross (but then, there is pink in the tyke?).



In my reading and in talks with breeders I've learned that niveum can suppress the green/yellow pigments in a flower. If you take away the yellow/green from brown, you can get brushed reds and pinks. Niveum also tends to "smear" the color, at least on the petals. Obviously, neither effect is 100% on any particular flower, giving the variation we see. As I once said, "Breeding orchids is like wood sculpting with a shotgun."


----------



## paphreek (Jan 30, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> Beautiful, all of them! My favourite is the Mary Zdilla x (charlesworthii x Mem George Benedict)...



The green dorsal is actually a deeper, more vibrant green than the the photo shows. I've had quite a variation in this cross, with a couple having impressive dorsal sepals. So far the petals have been quite thin on all that have bloomed.


----------



## Clark (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Erythrone (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2013)

:clap: :drool::drool::drool: :clap:
Well done! (bow, bow, bow)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 1, 2013)

paphreek said:


> No, this is a different one that has similar intensity of color. Some have been a little darker, and one was more white.



I see the "more white" pic is the pic on your website for selling this cross. I'm delighted to learn that it's a "miniature hybrid," but saddened to see that it's "temporarily unavailable." When will this cross be available again?


----------

